# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  σύνδεση αισθητήρων παρκαρίσματος

## brasidas12

καλησπέρα σας.
αγόρασα ένα κινέζικο σύστημα για παρκάρισμα κ εχω την εξής απορία. καταρχάς έχει 8 αισθητήρες. 4 πίσω και 4 μπροστά. το θέμα μου είναι με τις συνδέσεις των καλωδίων. μου λεει λοιπόν πως πρέπει να συνδέσω:

red connect ACC
yellow connect "R"
blue connect feel brake "+"
black connect GND
ετσι ακριβώς τα γράφει στο εγχειρίδιο 


για βοηθήστε γιατι στο παλιο αμάξι είχα βαλει αλλά με 4 αισθητήρες κ εκεί ειχε μόνο 2 καλώδια που τα έβαζα στην λάμπα της όπισθεν.

ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

γιατι ασπρο?

----------


## brasidas12

Ελα ντε κάτι πάτησα καταλάθος.το γράφω ξανα.

καλησπέρα σας.
αγόρασα ένα κινέζικο σύστημα για παρκάρισμα κ εχω την εξής απορία. καταρχάς έχει 8 αισθητήρες. 4 πίσω και 4 μπροστά. το θέμα μου είναι με τις συνδέσεις των καλωδίων. μου λεει λοιπόν πως πρέπει να συνδέσω:

red connect ACC
yellow connect "R"
blue connect feel brake "+"
black connect GND
ετσι ακριβώς τα γράφει στο εγχειρίδιο 


για βοηθήστε γιατι στο παλιο αμάξι είχα βαλει αλλά με 4 αισθητήρες κ εκεί ειχε μόνο 2 καλώδια που τα έβαζα στην λάμπα της όπισθεν.

ευχαριστώ

----------


## nyannaco

Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω, με επιφύλαξη:

red connect ACC 
στη σκάλα ACC του διακόπτη της μίζας, για να μην λειτιουργεί χωρίς κλειδί στη μηχανή (από εδώ παίρνει θετική τάση)

yellow connect "R" 
στο διακόπτη στο κιβώτιο που ανάβει τα φώτα της όπισθεν, για να λειτουργεί μόνο με την όπισθεν. Μπορείς να πάρεις απο τη λάμπα της όπισθεν.

blue connect feel brake "+" 
στην έξοδο της βαλβίδας των φρένων (για να σταματάει όταν πατάς φρένο :Wink:  μπορρείς να πάρεις από το θετικό στη λάμπα των φρένων

black connect GND στο σασσί

----------


## brasidas12

> Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω, με επιφύλαξη:
> 
> red connect ACC 
> στη σκάλα ACC του διακόπτη της μίζας, για να μην λειτιουργεί χωρίς κλειδί στη μηχανή (από εδώ παίρνει θετική τάση)
> 
> yellow connect "R" 
> στο διακόπτη στο κιβώτιο που ανάβει τα φώτα της όπισθεν, για να λειτουργεί μόνο με την όπισθεν. Μπορείς να πάρεις απο τη λάμπα της όπισθεν.
> 
> blue connect feel brake "+" 
> ...


Αποτι έψαξα στο νετ αυτή είναι η σύνδεση απλά αυτό που δεν μπορώ να βρω είναι το καλώδιο ACC. Που στο καλό βρίσκεται για να το συνδέσω;; Πρέπει να βγάλω τα πλαστικά από το τιμόνι κ να δω στον διακόπτη για αυτό το καλώδιο;;;;

----------


## panagiwtis

> Αποτι έψαξα στο νετ αυτή είναι η σύνδεση απλά αυτό που δεν μπορώ να βρω είναι το καλώδιο ACC. Που στο καλό βρίσκεται για να το συνδέσω;; Πρέπει να βγάλω τα πλαστικά από το τιμόνι κ να δω στον διακόπτη για αυτό το καλώδιο;;;;


Θα πάρεις από κάποιο καλώδιο (+) όπου φέρνει ρεύμα μόλις θέτεις τον διακόπτη στο ACC (πχ ραδιοφωνο) για να μην καθεσαι να λύνεις το διακόπτη.

----------


## brasidas12

> Θα πάρεις από κάποιο καλώδιο (+) όπου φέρνει ρεύμα μόλις θέτεις τον διακόπτη στο ACC (πχ ραδιοφωνο) για να μην καθεσαι να λύνεις το διακόπτη.


Κατάλαβα. Μία χαρά λοιπόν. Αφού μου λύθηκαν όλες οι απορίες με την πρώτη ευκαιρία πάμε για τοποθέτηση. Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------

